# Night Fishing



## Innovator (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd like to get some of your ideas on night fishing. What are some of the products and techniques you use to make sure you dont let them get away when the sun sets?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

the best way ive learned to chase channel and Blue cats is to just fish durring the day... Fish eat all day and its way more convienient for me, LOL

When i do night tourneys, it helps to have a plae for everything and make sure both guys know where it goes, ( knives, bait trays, pliers, head lamps, extra rigs, sinkers etc. thats the biggest thing, be organized, nothing to step on and bring bug spray...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

UV LED lights and flourescent line, bait feeder spinning reels, abu bait casters with a clicker, and a big bucket of blue gills!

A crave case from white castle and lots of refreshments 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of folks use glow sticks on there rod tips or if using floats, get the glow kind, If flathead fishing use as little light as possible ( headlamps only when needed) vs a lattern. If boat fishing, I cant emphasize enough, have good batteries in the boat with a backup, make sure you keep your boat lights on, I have many times, almost trolled ( at night) into idiots who go into stealth mode at night and then only to hear them yell at me when Im 50 ft away and they have no lights on then they have the balls to yell at me.... 

Salmonid


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

What salmonoid said! Also if bank fishing using as little light as possible helps keep bugs away! And if its a good spot no lights or fires leave little evidence of anyone fishing there!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

cattin15 said:


> What salmonoid said! Also if bank fishing using as little light as possible helps keep bugs away! And if its a good spot no lights or fires leave little evidence of anyone fishing there!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




True story on the evidence thing..one of My favorite spots I hit now (from my boat) was a spot I saw a boat fishing at, night after night over several years while I sat on the bank wishing I had a boat.

About a week after I bought a boat I decided to give the area tht I had seen the guys in the boat fishing and it's my "go-to" spot now when nothing else works. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dawgus (Jul 8, 2012)

For night fishing, I use minimal light because of insects like said by someone else. Rather than use glow sticks on my rod tips, I use a simple white drinking straw. I cut them in half, split them, and just snap them on the tip between the last 2 eyes. They're easy to see in low light, and don't affect anything at all. (Not to mention CHEAP!)


----------



## Innovator (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, lots of good ones.My reason for asking is I am working on a new technology that could possibly help when trolling, bank fishing or fishing at night. I will be able to tell you more about it in around 4 to 6 weeks from now. Im also thinking it could possibly be used in tournaments. I just want to get a feel of what products and techniques currently being used.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't fish for catfish primarily, but do catch a few while carp fishing. Bite alarms seem to do the job quite well at night and during the day when fishing from the bank.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken livers, shrimp, cut up gill. Abu Garcia C3's, Ugly Sticks, a nice cigar, and oh yeah, did I mention beer?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Led lamp, gotta be very organized. Bait caster with loud clicker, and lots of energy drinks, bringing girlfriend or wife doesn't hurt either


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Innovator (Sep 2, 2012)

Im looking forward to showing you this new technology. On another note my buddy caught this 12 pound monster catfish and all I caught was some ZZZZZ's Gonna give it another shot tonight.


----------

